# 2020 Lawn Plan



## TravisT (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm starting this thread in hopes to document my progress as well as get inputs from anyone who is better at this than I am (probably everyone).

My goal is to improve my lawn this year overall, with the possibility of doing a partial renovation in fall. I have 3 main lawn areas: Front, side and back. I'll update with as-is pictures in the next week or so. Home is in Northern Virginia.

Front:


Side:


Back:


Quick back story: We purchased this house about a 1.5 years ago and I've done a good deal of rough landscaping since moving in. The lawn was neglected by the two previous owners who at most cut it occasionally. Most of the work I did last year was shrubbery/mulch and a couple trees. Towards the end of the season, we also did some hardscaping that required a skidsteer which chewed up the lawn a good bit. Did a quick reseeding with hoses and stake sprinklers and had pretty good success. Pictures to come of this as well.

Also did some initial weed control and fertilizing towards the end of the season using the advice on the site. Used Tenacity as the PostM along with some roundup for the more severe patches of weeds. Fall core aeration due to heavy compaction and overseeding with TTTF had at least mediocre success. Lawn is approximately 8.5K sqft.

Goals:
1. Improve soil quality (mostly clay)
2. Eliminate weeds
3. Thicken turf
4. Level lawn

I believe all of these goals are closely related to one another.

Plan:
1. Soil testing (sent to Logan Labs; awaiting results)
2. Sprinkler System Install (hopefully early/mid spring)
3. Core Aeration
4. Leveling/Compost topdress
5. PreM application
6. Spring Fertilization
7. PostM application
8. Early fall re-grading/leveling & reno (back lawn)

I'm planning to do all of the above myself with the exception of the sprinkler system. I'm still working out the details of the plan, some of which will come with the results of the soil analysis. I'll break down each step in more detail when the time comes, and try to post pictures along the way. Hopefully others can learn from my successes and failures.

Looking for any feedback on the plan before I move too far forward.

Travis


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

I would wait to do the aeration, leveling/top dressing, and overseeding until the fall. Sounds like you'll have a busy early-spring, no need to rush everything at once.


----------



## TravisT (Oct 20, 2019)

sean_h said:


> I would wait to do the aeration, leveling/top dressing, and overseeding until the fall. Sounds like you'll have a busy early-spring, no need to rush everything at once.


You're right - I generally take on way more than I should in a given time period. Overseeding will definitely wait until the fall when the weather is better to get the new seed established.

The advantage I see to aerating/top dressing now is that the soil is very clay heavy throughout the entire lawn. It has also been very wet here lately. Last fall when I aerated, the ground was very hard and the cores pulled were probably only about 3/4" at best. At this point, there would be no problem getting much deeper cores pulled and some compost worked in. Maybe my logic is wrong... please chime in if so.

If all goes right, my soil test results should be in next week, so I'll have some solid info to build off of at that point.

I just ordered my My4Sons sprayer (no more pumping!), and I plan to go with a split treatment of Dithiopyr, which I hope to do after aeration if all goes well. If done before, I know that disturbing the soil will reduce the effectiveness, but long term I think it will help things get under control. This should set me up for a late August overseed and partial reno.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

Im in the same boat, and here in Fairfax too. Just got my My4sons sprayer (its good, not great but good). Just sent my soil test off to Virginia Tech. Debating if im going to put down my pre emergent this sunday before the next rain. I have a section I need to topdress level badly as its chuncky and dips. THinking of trying to get some BLOOM from DC......what were you planning to topdress with and where? Also have you narrowed down your irragation company? I have about .5 acre and i got a quote for almost 6k, so its hoses for me. =)


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

The reason you didn't get good coring last fall was most likely because we had no rain and things were bone dry. My soil is loam with a little clay content, not much, certainly less than yours from the sound of it. The portions of my back yard that I was not diligent about hitting with water (manually; no irrigation system here) were hard and cracked.

The more you read on this forum the more you will find the collective wisdom is that aeration isn't a dire need if there is grass growing, because that shows the soil is not too terribly compacted to support turf. You have grass. The TTTF you overseeded last fall will fill in a bit as spring growth picks up. It's not the spreader that KBG can be, but you might be pleasantly surprised.

I would hold off on aerating until before your fall overseed. It's not that it will do harm, just that it may be an unneeded effort/expense especially if you're already planning to bring in equipment for a bigger fall reno. If it's as dry this fall as it was last year, water for a couple-few days beforehand.

Definitely put in the spring effort on weed prevention. Selective post-emergents for any winter weeds that have cropped up, and hit it with pre-em in a little bit here when the soil warms up just a tad. Might be as early as next week... weather is calling for 70s in early March... crazy. I've used dithiopyr in the past and it will be pretty well gone by the time you want to seed in Aug/Sept. But that's another good reason to wait until prior to seeding to do your aeration... physically breaks up any of the pre-em barrier that might remain.

I don't see any mention of fungicide/s on your list. Once you get the weeds & pre-em addressed, and your spring fertilizer figured out, fungicides are next unless you want dead-lookin' brown patches for half the summer. Around May-ish is when the overnight lows stay warm enough, combined with high humidity, that TTTF comes under attack. One of the local lawn shops has recommended to start preventative apps when we get two consecutive nights with lows of 67 or higher. There's also a predictive model for dollar spot susceptibility that's accessible for free on greenkeeperapp.


----------



## TravisT (Oct 20, 2019)

Very true on the lack of water causing some of the problems last year. Hopefully that won't be a problem this year. While grass may be growing, I know that my soil quality could improve, and that adding OM will probably be the best way to improve it quickly. I was thinking that aerating then topdressing would help to incorporate the OM into the soil.

I was talked out of renting an aerator the other day due to soil temps. Because of this, I may end up skipping it until fall and go ahead and get a split app of Pre-m down this week or next. Hopefully between split apps, I'll get my sprinkler system installed.

Based on my soil test results, looks like I'll be using a balanced fertilizer along with gypsum to remedy a calcium deficiency.

I may still topdress the back portion of the lawn just because I'm anticipating a reno this fall. I guess it couldn't hurt.

I'll need to read up on the fungicides, don't have much info on them yet.

Thanks for the comments and suggestions.


----------



## TravisT (Oct 20, 2019)

Got my first mow in yesterday. It wasn't really needed, but it cleaned it up a bit.

Also put down 4 bags of milorganite, an application of Grubex, and sprayed dithiopyr since temps are well into the growth zone for crabgrass. Got about 1/4" of rain over about a 12-14 hour period, to water it in. Hoped we would have got a little more rain, but at least it wasn't a torrential downpour for 15 minutes.


----------



## TravisT (Oct 20, 2019)

Just was thinking, after my application of preM, how long should I wait (if at all) before applying a postM? I have several broadleaf weeds I see already growing.

Should/can I apply a postM now to get ahead of it? My on-hand options are Trimec Classic and Tenacity.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If they are growing, then you can treat them. I prefer to leave the tenacity for the really bad stuff.


----------



## TravisT (Oct 20, 2019)

It's been a while since I've updated, but I've been busy with the growing season and enjoying my lawn (and the great weather so far). Here's where I'm at currently.

The chance of getting the sprinkler system installed is pretty good, so I'm beginning to plan for my rear lawn renovation. I have quite a bit of grading/leveling to do, so that will be a good bit of work. Although I have some "good" grass growing, a larger percentage is K31 so a total reno is in order. I'm not going to lie and say I'm not a little concerned with killing what many would consider an "ok" lawn in hopes of a better one. I'm not one to back down from a challenge though, and I'm sure I won't regret it.

So far, I've put 2.79-2.48-1.88 (NPK in lbs/K) down. Things are growing nicely. I've also put 600lbs of gypsum down over three applications (~75lbs/K total) per the recommendation of @g-man and @Pete1313.

Any recommendations on a grass seed? As far as I know, most lawns near me are fescue of some sort. The area I will be reno-ing is all full sun, as is about 90% of the entire lawn. Should I even consider KBG?


----------



## Shawn E (Jun 24, 2018)

I would think all cool season grasses are a good choice. If you have irrigation and are willing to put in the time then there is no limit to what grass or type you could grow. TTTF and PRG germinate about the same amount of time and KBG takes way longer. They all have their benefits. Do some research on cool season grasses and decide what you want for your yard. Color, Wear tolerance, Disease resistance, fungus resistant, etc..


----------



## TravisT (Oct 20, 2019)

I ordered some KBG and TTTF cultivar mix samples from the seed store.com today. Going to pot plant them and decide which to use in a couple months.

I'll post some updated pictures in the next few days of what I'm working with at this point.


----------



## TravisT (Oct 20, 2019)

Have my KBG (SS1100 Blend) and TTTF(SS1000 Blend) cultivars growing in separate pots with some automated sprinklers feeding them with water a few times a day. After just over a week, I have germination of both seeds.

I know I'm behind on pictures, but I think tomorrow may be the big day.

I'm trying to put together my timelines to get my fall reno complete. Hoping for some feedback:

Soil test - S-25 days
Glypho #1 - S-21 days
Glypho #2 - S-14 days
Fill / Level - S-7 days
Seed day - S-0
Fertilize - S+7 to S+14[/list]

My first frost date is estimated at 21 Oct, so I'm thinking of an early - mid August seed date. Where I'm struggling is that I have some leveling to do and still have plans to get a sprinkler system installed. I'll consider this more of a grading rather than leveling which may require not only sand/topsoil but also some fill dirt. I'm wondering if I should go ahead and rip up the lawn with the grading, then have the sprinkler system installed.

Grading first:
Pros:
No sprinkler system reworks would be required after grading
Potential weeds in fill dirt would have time to germinate prior to seed down and could be glypho'd with the grass
Any areas needing more grading could be addressed prior to seed down date
?

Cons:
Lawn will be torn up for longer period of time
?

I'm really hoping this reno goes smoothly, but I'm getting nervous now that it's almost go-time. I'm hoping the experts here can help me identify anything I'm missing!


----------

